# Wow limit of crappie- 11-10-2013



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Went to see if I could get lucky and catch a few more crappie today. Left Karl behind this time. He will hold me back and catch all the fish. LOL. Caught a limit and came home. Most on minnows and a few on jigs. Jigs seem to catch a lot of throw backs this time. Gonna eat good. About to start frying me some crappie. Probably caught 40 crappie today. One of my better days of crappie fishing. Since Pet Spoon is not going to catch me any crappie I had to catch them myself. LOL !!!!!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great report Matt. I guess the crappie are about to stack up. Where you out on livingston or conroe


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess if you want something do right ,you have to do it yourself.And you did do it right .Nice mess of crappie.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

nice


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to go Matt those are some nice ones, I hope this year is going to be a banner year for crappie. Thanks for the report and the pictures, wish I could have made it but I got home really late last night.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Now THAT'S a good day.


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

It's hard to beat a nice mess of sac-a-lait! Thanks for the report!


-Dusty


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip Matt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice catch..


----------



## GaTesLgD (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Man that's a nice mess of fish! Congrats


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Nothin like a box full o' sac-a-lait to make yer day!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

He left me home and didn't even tell me he was going 
That's alright I did get to go to church and get some honey do's.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't feel bad Karl, the sac-a-lait action should only be getting better. I'm counting on some slabs this season that were hiding last season :walkingsm


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

Funny how a post about a limit of crappie gets so many replies ... everybody wants to catch a crappie.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Since Pet Spoon is not going to catch me any crappie I had to catch them myself. LOL !!!!!


Funny, I didn't hear the phone ring! Guess when I get back from Razorback country i'll need to fill the tank with a pound of minners!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Pet Spoon said:


> Funny, I didn't hear the phone ring! Guess when I get back from Razorback country i'll need to fill the tank with a pound of minners!


Now a crappie angler that buys minnows by the pound is serious!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks like you turned the corner on the fish. Those crappie are under fire till the whites hit the river. Great catch Matt.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I buy the minnows by the pound. $12 a pound for minnows is a lot better than buying them by the bag.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Matt...that's some good eatin'


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW Matt!!!!!That's some nice Crappie you have there!!!Hey this is Cory may be up at Penwaugh Sunday to do some Crappie fishing


----------

